# NTDLL.DLL TCP Service fail



## jedi_mcse (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, I am new here, this seems to be a enjoyable forum to be a part of so I am hoping someone can jump in on this one, plus I think I can help out too as well with some of other members problems, so consider this my official "hello"

I have a Dell PowerEdge running Server 2003, everything is running smooth, I am up to date on all updates and I am spyware and virus free but over the holiday break I dont know what happend exactly but I get a failed TCP service upon bootup now. Internet and all network functions are working okay, just trying to solve this error. Here is what my event application log shows:

Source: Application Error
Event ID: 1000

Faulting application tcpsvcs.exe, version 5.2.3790.0, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.2.3790.0, fault address 0x0001d61b.

I have searched high and dry and find no useful information on any sites about this problem. I have tried to reg the dll ntdll.dll but i get the normal error of "dll was loaded but no entry point was found" I hate that error.

Anyways, anyone ever come across this? Another DLL that seems to be part of this is faultrep.dll. That shows up in the details of the report that Microsoft wants me to send back to them. Anyways, any help would be great. I know much about Server 2000 since I am certified for 2000, but 2003 is a bit new for me especially when it comes to something like this. Thanks boys girls!


----------



## big_easy (Feb 13, 2006)

*I have error also faulting application tcpsvcs.exe;faulting module ntdll.dll*

Jedi, Did you fix the NTDLL.DLL TCP Service problem.If u have please post ur solution.In the meantime i'm trying to solve it.


----------

